# Armadillo Egg Pepper Shooters



## fire it up (Mar 13, 2009)

First I want to send out thanks to Darrin for that is where I got the idea for these amazingly good little treats.

So first I got some pepper shooters from Shoprite, they are proscuitto wrapped around a chunk of aged provolone, stuffed into a cherry pepper and marinated in olive oil. The last time I made them I used seriously hot and bold brand JD sausage but the sausage overpowered the pepper and proscuitto flavor.
This time I went with sweet but next time I am going to try Italian flavored or maybe plain.


Then I flattened the sausage and formed it around the shooters, this can be a little tough due to the oil in the shooters (which would be best to drain some before you wrap them)



Smoked with hickory and a little apple for 1 1/2 to 2 hours along with some andouille and locally made sausage (casing came out very tough on them.



Here they are finished, only 2 left because they went so fast.  Had to take a picture of one with a red pepper because all but one of the green pepper ones got devoured before I had a chance.


Oh, and I threw a head of garlic on to smoke and see how it turned out.  Used some to infuse with olive oil and the rest of it I chopped up to make a smoked smoked garlic fattie (man it was good).  Pictures to come later...

Almost forgot.  Took an onion, cut it in half, hollowed out the core, seasoned with olive oil, some rub, some beef bullion powder to the center and a pat of butter.  I wrapped the body except for the top of it, smoked it and then added a slice of provolone and finished her off in the smoker.  Came out very good and tasty except not nearly cooked long enough, was half way between soft and raw, but other than that it was very good (if you like onions).



oops...another thing I forgot to add, probably because they were rather disappointing.  The sausages with the very tough skins.  Tasted good, just a bit tough.


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 13, 2009)

Man those look good! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






BBQ Eng.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice job Fire it Up.  Looks great.  Bet it tasted great.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 14, 2009)

and maw always said-Don't play with your food! I gonna have to try that-good job.


----------



## bassman (Mar 14, 2009)

That looks great.  Isn't it amazing what you can do with a little imagination?


----------



## vtanker (Mar 14, 2009)

Cool Idea. Will have to try them. Let us know witch sausage you liked best. sweet or Italian?


----------



## fire it up (Mar 16, 2009)

Well the sweet was ok but I probably wouldn't use it again for them.  JD bold was the best for flavor overall but the bad part was that it took away from the pepper and proscuitto inside, that's why I tried sweet.  I think plain would be good to try that way the shooter will keep all of its delicious flavor and the plain should pick up the smoke so I think that would work great.  I thought about wrapping bacon around them.  Mabe next time and see how it comes out.


----------

